# KOPF 'True Skull' watch concept



## german

Watchmaking underground breaks in with unusual skull watch concept!

KOPF means 'Head' in German.










Features:
- Skull shaped case
- Eyes show hours and minutes, two separate sapphire crystals
- 'Chewing' jaw for a better fit on the wrist
- Tritium markers on dial and hand pointers
- Numbered 100 pcs STAHLKOPF + 100 pcs BRONZEKOPF
- Solid gold GOLDKOPF can be manufactured upon request
- Every piece bears its owners initials and a short message for the Future

Project was started about 1,5 years ago, 3D CGI artist Fred Bekher helped with rendering and initial modelling:


























Base movement ETA 2892-A2 automatic, manufacture made 'Big-Eyes' module. Case dimensions 37x53 mm.

Hope we will find a time to start production in 2018 with our CNC machine park. First alpha-version prototype is ready to try on wrist, preorder is open =)

Some geometry corrections will be made, the design itself is quite flexible. It can be 'charactered' into diverse models and names.


----------



## german

Latest model (internal version number 025)


















What would be your reaction seeing one of these on the wrist?


----------



## dwczinmb

Wow, that's really cool. Just out of curiosity, what is the pre-order price?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## kalburnfall

The lines look very refined and the luster in those rendering is perfect. Hopefully you can replicate that finish in your final product. Not really my style, but it looks great for what it is, nice and cohesive design.


----------



## german

Thank you for your appreciation!!!



dwczinmb said:


> Wow, that's really cool. Just out of curiosity, what is the pre-order price?


It depends on quantity and quality.
- Module & wheels finishing must be closer to Geneva seal standard.
- WR100 means high precision of case parts, it's expensive as well. 
- Case look & finish must be excellent. So a lot of hand work to do, many complex shaped parts.
Current costs calculations suggest the price of 6400 USD for the first 100 pieces numbered and personalized, bearing contributor's initials and message.
For 2018 contributors it will be $6000.


----------



## german

kalburnfall said:


> The lines look very refined and the luster in those rendering is perfect. Hopefully you can replicate that finish in your final product. Not really my style, but it looks great for what it is, nice and cohesive design.


I believe we could manage it... is it similar finish to this unit in the link below?
https://german242.com/en/audemars-piguet-minute-repeater-tourbillon-new-watch-case-manufacturing/

But actually I would love to see it finished like... Beretta or Desert Eagle =)
If this topic will be interesting, I would add more photos here as it progresses in manufacturing.


----------



## kalburnfall

german said:


> I believe we could manage it... is it similar finish to this unit in the link below?
> https://german242.com/en/audemars-piguet-minute-repeater-tourbillon-new-watch-case-manufacturing/
> 
> But actually I would love to see it finished like... Beretta or Desert Eagle =)
> If this topic will be interesting, I would add more photos here as it progresses in manufacturing.


It is similar but the look I am referring to is the brushed aluminum look. Looks very matte for a brushed finish.


----------



## andrea__81

So not my style and yet so amazing. Luckily it’s priced well above my budget, so it solves the dilemma for me.


Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## brandon\

I love it. It’s well out of my reach. But I love it.


----------



## BillSWPA

This is a very unique style, and well done for what it is. My biggest concern would be finding enough customers who are willing and able to pay that much for a watch and who also want a skull design. If I were to pay that much for a watch, i would want a much more traditional go anywhere, do anything watch. Your market research will be critical to your success or failure here.

This design would probably be relatively easy to knock off with a quartz movement and less expensive components. Depending on what your market research reveals and how many you realistically believe you can sell, this design should probably be the subject of a design patent application and/or copyright application.


----------



## bitethattire

This is awesome and super unique! If only I had the funds... good luck with production!


----------



## german

bitethattire said:


> This is awesome and super unique! If only I had the funds... good luck with production!


Thank you so much!


----------



## german

Now on the way... )))


----------



## Medusa

Wow... One of the uber coolest watches I have seen in a very long time. I really like it a lot.


----------



## xj4sonx

wow the live wrist shot is awesome. Its good to not see this at some astronomical large size as well..


----------



## sixking

It just looks awesome! From all the skull watches I have seen, this one is the most "Skull" oriented. But what about that nose? Any function?


----------



## brandonskinner

No one will accuse you of being boring... congrats on your watch with a very fun and original design!


----------



## brandonskinner

No one will accuse you of being boring... congrats on your watch with a very fun and original design!


----------



## Shogun506

Very cool watch but definitely not for everyone, looks very solid


----------



## spliffsperlunk

Man I like it! That's very creative indeed


----------



## stonehead887

Love this, very creative. I shall be following this one...

Sent from my SM-T580 using Tapatalk


----------



## german

Thank you for such a kind opinions!

Fully working prototype made in bronze.
Some surfaces must be complicated, also working on steel version)))


----------



## t3tan3k

That looks so good!!


----------



## Karriope

Excellent looking prototype. But I find the hands hard to read.


----------



## dron_jones

Not my style but I very much respect the design and craftsmanship. Very steampunk 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amg786

Love how the jaw articulates for comfort too!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## francorx

Very cool, interesting design and so unique. I wish you the best!

Sent from my SM-T820 using Tapatalk


----------



## watchman29

Love how this fits your wrist. And the lime shot - very unique


----------



## T1TactWatch

Super cool design. I think a larger scale production would be cool however and a bit lower of a price point. However, exclusivity is what people love.


----------



## matador203977

I must say the lines look very refined and the luster in those rendering is perfect. Hopefully you can replicate that finish in your final product. Not really my style, but it looks great for what it is, nice and cohesive design.


----------



## stonehead887

german said:


> Thank you for such a kind opinions!
> 
> Fully working prototype made in bronze.
> Some surfaces must be complicated, also working on steel version)))
> 
> View attachment 13680665
> View attachment 13680669


Just a thought. Where the 'nose' is, would it be possible to make it drilled through with sapphire to a piece of movement below? Otherwise, fantastic project and workmanship

Sent from my SM-T580 using Tapatalk


----------



## german

Thank you friends for positive feedbacks and ideas!

KOPF still have no brothers, living alone on this planet ))

Five months on the wrist with wearing & testing: made more readable hands and improved module wheel train.

Bronze has got 'sunburst'...Check today's photo, what do you think of patina?


----------



## german

April update: stainless steel case re-designed version.
A lot of hand-polishing and hand-hammering work, complicated surfaces needs extra accurate work.

Plans: Dials & hands enhancement =)


----------



## stonehead887

german said:


> April update: stainless steel case re-designed version.
> A lot of hand-polishing and hand-hammering work, complicated surfaces needs extra accurate work.
> 
> Plans: Dials & hands enhancement =)


That's awesome. The extra detail work really gives it more features and more face like. Maybe some blood red hands as strong colour contrast against the steel?

Sent from my SM-T580 using Tapatalk


----------



## german

Updates: KOPF timepiece Nr. 002 is finished, what do you think about his tritium blue eyes?

Going slowly, it's still generally a kind of after-work activity.
I think I must work on quality improvements at caseback side... :roll:

Friendly magazine guys just made a short video footage:


----------



## FubarCle

german said:


> Updates: KOPF timepiece Nr. 002 is finished, what do you think about his tritium blue eyes?
> 
> Going slowly, it's still generally a kind of after-work activity.
> I think I must work on quality improvements at caseback side... :roll:
> 
> Friendly magazine guys just made a short video footage:


I think it is very cool. Love the bronze version mixed with the colors from this one. Just needs some refining.

Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


----------



## okiokipanic

This is a really unique design! It sort of reminds me of the CGI animated movie 9 a bit.

I think a "crystal skull" could be an interesting concept to play with too, maybe also adding small jewels to the 'eyes'. In any case this is super impressive. Great work!


----------



## german

Cool review from Watchfinder, hope you'll recognize that old project =)


----------



## Saswatch

german said:


> Cool review from Watchfinder, hope you'll recognize that old project =)


This is a 2-hander watch design that is a-head of the competition. Jokes aside and to be honest, very cool.


----------



## Simon

Visited German today - tried out the coolest watch on the planet - sure is -
I think these will go fast (as fast as each can be hand-made) - and will be a real collector's item
Truly extraordinary creation from a superb watchmaker


----------



## TheSecret

@german Insane!!!


----------

